# Hi, is it still safe to neuter my maltese?



## vincentliu89 (Nov 5, 2009)

My maltese is 1year 4 months old, is it still safe to neuter him?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes it is and would highly recommend it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

If he is healthy, yes do it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

definitely it's still safe! Good luck!


----------



## vincentliu89 (Nov 5, 2009)

why is neutering so recommended ? what are some pros and cons?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*The pros of dog neutering are: *

*Dog neutering prevents animal over population*. 5 to 12 million unwanted animals are euthanized every year in animal shelters. That’s enough of a reason alone. 

*Neutering eliminates unwanted behaviors in male dogs*. Perhaps one big pro for neutering a male dog is it prevents him from roaming the streets to get to a female dog in heat. Roaming can very often result in accidents, being hit by a car, getting in fights with other male dogs. It may be natural for packs of wolves to attack any other wolves they encounter on their territory, whereas a dog, which still has many of the same instinctive drives, is expected to accept all the male dogs it meets in the park quite happily.

*A neutered dog is less likely to mark territory. *It's natural for males to mark their territory with scent by leaving droplets of urine in prominent places, such as trees, but it's rather distressing if your dog develops the habit of anointing the furniture or your house guests leg.

*Neutering Reduces Some Health Problems. *Some health problems are often seen in the reproductive systems of intact, non-breeding dogs, such as prostate enlargement, certain types of hernias and testicular tumors can also be prevented by neutering. Also consider that intact dogs, when the hormonal drives cannot be satisfied, they may become aggressive, or may experience mental stress, which in turn can cause health problems in the long run. 

*The cons of dog neutering are: *

_*Surgical Complications.*_ Such as bleeding or infection.

*It is unnatural. *Well, yes it is, but we expect our dogs to live in an unnatural world. They are subjected to pressures they would not encounter if they were running wild like their cousin the wolf.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course if he is healthy it is still safe. I had a dog neutered at 10 years of age. Frankly IF I ever have another pup it will not be neutered before fully grown and this is after one year of age. We also had a female spayed at 10 years old without any problems.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> *The pros of dog neutering are: *
> 
> *Dog neutering prevents animal over population*. 5 to 12 million unwanted animals are euthanized every year in animal shelters. That’s enough of a reason alone.
> 
> ...


 
Great info Pam. I am just a petowner, surely not an expert, but I cringe when pet owners do not spay and neutuer their pets. I have an ongoing, 
friendly battle going on with my hairdresser, who will not get his yorkie neutured, and now is thinking of mating him, with his friends yorkie. But I continue to give him every piece of information under the sun, as to why this is all wrong.

Sorry, I went off topic a little. It is just my beleif, and I could be wrong, but it allows them to feel just like little puppies forever. No urge to want a girl, no urge to want a boy. That's just my personal opinon. They can be free and happy, without urges. This is my belief for pet owners, not for true ethical breeders, obviously, as they keep this loving wonderful breed going.

But for a pet owner I strongly advocate having it done.

When I dropped Mia and Leo off for their operations, of course I was sad handing them over, but I told the vet staff, this is their special day, the day that I tell them and show them, how much I truly love them. One of the vet staff said, "I wish all pet owners felt that way".

So, consult with your vet, and they can ease all your concerns, and I hope you stick around, it's a wonderful place.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter was neutered at roughly 6 years of age and there were no complications and I was told he rebounded quickly (this was before we adopted him).


----------

